# New study on Testofen



## ryansm (Feb 23, 2011)

New study out showing its positive effects on libido and testosterone.

???It was concluded that Testofen demonstrated a significant positive effect on physiological aspects of libido and may assist to maintain normal healthy testosterone levels.???

Our Phyto-teststerone includes the 800mg/serving??? even more than the study used!


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 23, 2011)

iv used testopro, was decent, i may give this a go next time i order some map....any discounts man?


----------



## oufinny (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes testofen is the beez kneez, throw in fadogia and you have some goodness right there.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 23, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yes testofen is the beez kneez, throw in fadogia and you have some goodness right there.



Yep, the thing is to make sure you are getting actual Testofen, and a dosage worth taking. Certainly good stuff.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 24, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yes testofen is the beez kneez, throw in fadogia and you have some goodness right there.



Ya, great combo, I'm also a huge fan of 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy Isoflavone which increases protein & nitrogen retention


----------



## |Z| (Feb 24, 2011)

ryansm said:


> New study out showing its positive effects on libido and testosterone.
> 
> ???It was concluded that Testofen demonstrated a significant positive effect on physiological aspects of libido and may assist to maintain normal healthy testosterone levels.???
> 
> Our Phyto-teststerone includes the 800mg/serving??? even more than the study used!



Nice! Thanks for posting the article, too, bro!

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## airtime (Feb 24, 2011)

what would be good to stack with this? i looked on their site but it did not give any details. any pct with this? thanks


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 24, 2011)

airtime said:


> what would be good to stack with this? i looked on their site but it did not give any details. any pct with this? thanks



No PCT needed, one of the benefits is it mimics the effects of Test, without supression. A stack with TCF-1 (DAA) would be pretty awesome though.


----------



## Aldrich (Feb 25, 2011)

O thanks raynsm, For sharing this post with us... I think the banana's are also the best one's  for the testosterone's and man power.... In a study I read about the benefit's of the banana's about the man's health.....


----------



## airtime (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for the info heretostudy.  what would the TCF-1 add?  i don,t mind stacking. would i need to do  PCT with the added TCF-1?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 25, 2011)

No, you would not. In fact a great natty stack requiring no PCT would be Sustain Alpha, Phyto Testosterone and TCF-1. You will be talking about wanting to bone every chick you see with this stack, including Betty White lol.


----------



## airtime (Feb 25, 2011)

that might not work for me since my wife is out of town during the week.  gas is going up, bootie calls would get expensive. lol

i was thinking substain alpha and phyto - test were the same or close


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> No, you would not. In fact a great natty stack requiring no PCT would be Sustain Alpha, Phyto Testosterone and TCF-1. You will be talking about wanting to bone every chick you see with this stack, including Betty White lol.









^^^yousure that stuff is that good???? just sayin


----------



## airtime (Feb 25, 2011)

must be some powerfull sh^t. my balls are shrinking just looking at that pic.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 25, 2011)

airtime said:


> must be some powerfull sh^t. my balls are shrinking just looking at that pic.



More for me


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 26, 2011)

ryansm said:


> New study out showing its positive effects on libido and testosterone.
> 
> ???It was concluded that Testofen demonstrated a significant positive effect on physiological aspects of libido and may assist to maintain normal healthy testosterone levels.???
> 
> Our Phyto-teststerone includes the 800mg/serving??? even more than the study used!


 
LOL! I had to bump the original post and get off the Betty jokes. get it? get off.


----------



## airtime (Feb 26, 2011)

i am gonna start a log of me using that stuff. anyone wanna make a bet on what day into the cycle i start thinking Betty White is HOT.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 26, 2011)

lol, hey I can't help it, little guy thinks on his own you know what I'm saying?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 26, 2011)

airtime said:


> i am gonna start a log of me using that stuff. anyone wanna make a bet on what day into the cycle i start thinking Betty White is HOT.



That would be great! To answer your question Sustain Alpha and Pyto Test are two completely different products, but both will certainly help in the libido department. I felt the Phyto Test within 3 days, and SA if you put it on your balls is just about instantaneous.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 26, 2011)

ryansm said:


> That would be great! To answer your question Sustain Alpha and Pyto Test are two completely different products, but both will certainly help in the libido department. I felt the Phyto Test within 3 days, and SA if you put it on your balls is just about instantaneous.



Yah, Sustain Alpha and phytotest are two very powerful libido boosters.  DAA, imo, isn't as powerful a libido booster, but certainly helps with pumps and the other testosterone related effects.


----------



## airtime (Feb 26, 2011)

gonna order some monday. we'll see if it gets the Betty White nod or not when it comes in. lol   if it is that powerfull, i might have to start working out late at night. they have the old folks gym time during my regular gym time.  hate to turn into an old folks stalker!!


----------



## airtime (Feb 26, 2011)

i thought sustain was taken by mouth??


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 26, 2011)

airtime said:


> gonna order some monday. we'll see if it gets the Betty White nod or not when it comes in. lol   if it is that powerfull, i might have to start working out late at night. they have the old folks gym time during my regular gym time.  hate to turn into an old folks stalker!!



Ahh... Betty White


----------



## ryansm (Feb 27, 2011)

airtime said:


> i thought sustain was taken by mouth??



We have both LV (oral) and topical. SA LV, SA Topical.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 28, 2011)

airtime said:


> i am gonna start a log of me using that stuff. anyone wanna make a bet on what day into the cycle i start thinking Betty White is HOT.


 
Yes do it and provide link please Im betting on the 5th day.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 28, 2011)

Testofen has treated me well, I've used testopro and phyto test, both are solid, slight edge to phyto test.  I feel you need a solid two months on it though.  I've stacked it with tcf-1, huge libido on that one.  Also it seems to go well with glycobol.  I stacked both on a lean bulk, allowed me to cheat a little on my diet and not pay the price.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 28, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Testofen has treated me well, I've used testopro and phyto test, both are solid, slight edge to phyto test.  I feel you need a solid two months on it though.  I've stacked it with tcf-1, huge libido on that one.  Also it seems to go well with glycobol.  I stacked both on a lean bulk, allowed me to cheat a little on my diet and not pay the price.



Nice, ya I find 12 weeks optimal, but for PCT it is beneficial from the start.


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 28, 2011)

airtime said:


> i thought sustain was taken by mouth??



I usually recommend that all my female clients...  Get it, oh yeah first joke of the day for me


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 28, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> I usually recommend that all my female clients...  Get it, oh yeah first joke of the day for me


----------



## airtime (Mar 1, 2011)

well looks like i am going to try the androhard and use TCF-1 and phyto-test and substain as a PCT. guess Betty White will have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 1, 2011)

lol, I'm sure she waits in anticipation...


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 1, 2011)

Ha, the androhard will get you thinking as well.


----------



## airtime (Mar 2, 2011)

i am not sure if i got the first batch of androhard or the second shipment. if i get the TCF-1 and phyto-test in first i may start a cycle of them and then do the androhard once i come off them. then after the 6 week cycle of androhard use the substain for pct. going to throw some creatine in there somewhere.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 2, 2011)

When did you order?


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 2, 2011)

airtime said:


> i am not sure if i got the first batch of androhard or the second shipment. if i get the TCF-1 and phyto-test in first i may start a cycle of them and then do the androhard once i come off them. then after the 6 week cycle of androhard use the substain for pct. going to throw some creatine in there somewhere.



Even if you ordered after the initial sell out, the second shipment shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 3, 2011)

airtime said:


> i am not sure if i got the first batch of androhard or the second shipment. if i get the TCF-1 and phyto-test in first i may start a cycle of them and then do the androhard once i come off them. then after the 6 week cycle of androhard use the substain for pct. going to throw some creatine in there somewhere.


 
Im sensing a well detailed log coming from this one ( in Obi Wan's voice )....


----------



## ryansm (Mar 3, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Even if you ordered after the initial sell out, the second shipment shouldn't be too far off.



Ya should only be a couple weeks after the initial shipping...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 3, 2011)

Of the natty test boosters I've tried, I'd have to say Phytotest had the most pronounced and long lasting effect on libido.  It's actually one of the pieces of PCT for my Androseries run.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 3, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Of the natty test boosters I've tried, I'd have to say Phytotest had the most pronounced and long lasting effect on libido.  It's actually one of the pieces of PCT for my Androseries run.



Awesome! Thank for the feedback.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 5, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Of the natty test boosters I've tried, I'd have to say Phytotest had the most pronounced and long lasting effect on libido.  It's actually one of the pieces of PCT for my Androseries run.



Gotta agree it is a staple in my PCT's.


----------



## airtime (Mar 6, 2011)

i ordered on the 28. it was showing back ordered when i ordered mine, so i knew up front. i like doing business that way. some retailers will tell you it is in stock and then back order your stuff once they have your money.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 6, 2011)

airtime said:


> i ordered on the 28. it was showing back ordered when i ordered mine, so i knew up front. i like doing business that way. some retailers will tell you it is in stock and then back order your stuff once they have your money.



Second shipment isn't too far away.


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 6, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Of the natty test boosters I've tried, I'd have to say Phytotest had the most pronounced and long lasting effect on libido.  It's actually one of the pieces of PCT for my Androseries run.



Agreed.  Its ability to mimic T in the body is the key to its usefullness in pct, without having any direct action on T, one doesn't have to worry about it causing any fluctuations during pct that may effect levels once the SERM is discontinued.  Plus its makes your urine smell lovely haha.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 7, 2011)

airtime said:


> gonna order some monday. we'll see if it gets the Betty White nod or not when it comes in. lol   if it is that powerfull, i might have to start working out late at night. they have the old folks gym time during my regular gym time.  hate to turn into an old folks stalker!!



45+ and things start to get ....i dunno....some of them tho the upkeep is better than the 19yr old....you may hit the jackpot


----------



## ryansm (Mar 7, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Agreed.  Its ability to mimic T in the body is the key to its usefullness in pct, without having any direct action on T, one doesn't have to worry about it causing any fluctuations during pct that may effect levels once the SERM is discontinued.  Plus its makes your urine smell lovely haha.



Not just your urine, but just about everything your body excretes.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 7, 2011)

Testofen Maple
_A new fragrance for men_


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

airtime said:


> i ordered on the 28. it was showing back ordered when i ordered mine, so i knew up front. i like doing business that way. some retailers will tell you it is in stock and then back order your stuff once they have your money.



Glad we could be there for you man, we try to keep business as straight as we can.  We've had a few problems (a LOT of problems) that last few months but it's all set now.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Testofen Maple
> _A new fragrance for men_



by Primordial Performance


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 9, 2011)

So if the MethoxyIsoflavone and Fenugreek are working well, it makes me wonder about Ecdysterone. If there could be a an effective Ecdy product id be interested, if Primordial made one, id be very interested.


----------



## airtime (Mar 9, 2011)

got my phyto and TCF-1 in yesterday. andro was shipped yesterday. since i have to go out of town for spring break for a week i am gonna start taking the phyto now and hold off on the TCF-1 until i get back and get back into the gym. atleast that is what i am thinking. that will give me about 5 to 6 weeks on them and then i can start my andro cycle. my strenght gains should have max'ed out by then.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 9, 2011)

airtime said:


> got my phyto and TCF-1 in yesterday. andro was shipped yesterday. since i have to go out of town for spring break for a week i am gonna start taking the phyto now and hold off on the TCF-1 until i get back and get back into the gym. atleast that is what i am thinking. that will give me about 5 to 6 weeks on them and then i can start my andro cycle. my strenght gains should have max'ed out by then.



Just start them the same time after you get back


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Just start them the same time after you get back



I would agree.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

airtime said:


> got my phyto and TCF-1 in yesterday. andro was shipped yesterday. since i have to go out of town for spring break for a week i am gonna start taking the phyto now and hold off on the TCF-1 until i get back and get back into the gym. atleast that is what i am thinking. that will give me about 5 to 6 weeks on them and then i can start my andro cycle. my strenght gains should have max'ed out by then.



Nice man sounds awesome.  I kinda wanna run 4-8 weeks phytotest with 1-2 weeks off inbetween.... just to keep the effects fresh.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 10, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Nice man sounds awesome. I kinda wanna run 4-8 weeks phytotest with 1-2 weeks off inbetween.... just to keep the effects fresh.


 Yes, 8 weeks on and take time off after that. Tcf-1 and Phyto testosterone make an awesome stack.


----------



## Stull34 (Mar 10, 2011)

to go a little more economical could I jsut buy fenugreek powder to see how the benefits are?  or is there a reason my the phyto is better to use?

ST


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 10, 2011)

Stull34 said:


> to go a little more economical could I jsut buy fenugreek powder to see how the benefits are?  or is there a reason my the phyto is better to use?
> 
> ST



PhytoTest uses Testofen, the best guaranteed extract you could get, which provides for 50% fenuside. It also utilizes 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy Isoflavone.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> PhytoTest uses Testofen, the best guaranteed extract you could get, which provides for 50% fenuside. It also utilizes 5-Methyl-7-Methoxy Isoflavone.


 
Yeah its all about the source. Something I picked up on while on my Usp labs kick.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 11, 2011)

Stull34 said:


> to go a little more economical could I jsut buy fenugreek powder to see how the benefits are?  or is there a reason my the phyto is better to use?
> 
> ST



PM a rep we can offer you a discount if you are wanting to try t.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 12, 2011)

ryansm said:


> PM a rep we can offer you a discount if you are wanting to try t.



nice......how long can one use it before prolactin is a concern.....4wks on n off n on ect?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 12, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> nice......how long can one use it before prolactin is a concern.....4wks on n off n on ect?



I haven't seen anything as far as prolactin is concerned with the Testofen extract.  I know that it is a small concern when using the whole herb, but I have yet to see any indication that their is a concern with Testofen.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 12, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I haven't seen anything as far as prolactin is concerned with the Testofen extract.  I know that it is a small concern when using the whole herb, but I have yet to see any indication that their is a concern with Testofen.



I agree this is why purity is very important with anything especially herbals. 

I always run 12 weeks and have never had sides such as prolactin.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 13, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I agree this is why purity is very important with anything especially herbals.
> 
> I always run 12 weeks and have never had sides such as prolactin.



How do the 12 weeks go?  Do you notice a tapering of effect towards the end?


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 14, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> How do the 12 weeks go? Do you notice a tapering of effect towards the end?


 x2 on that, id like to know.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 14, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> How do the 12 weeks go?  Do you notice a tapering of effect towards the end?



No, in fact the results in the last 4 weeks are when strength increases start rolling in. Honestly, and the same can be said with Forskolin, you could see benefits indefinitely.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 15, 2011)

ryansm said:


> No, in fact the results in the last 4 weeks are when strength increases start rolling in. Honestly, and the same can be said with Forskolin, you could see benefits indefinitely.


 
Damn thats pretty cool to hear. Ive got 2 bottles expecting it to last 1 month, so I guess im goin to have to get 4 more bottles at least to try the 12 week run, but im not sure if im goin to wait that long untill my next cycle.

My plans are 6 weeks at least of Androlean, followed by pct ( length? ). But to be honest im so eager to rip into Andromass/Androhard for 6 weeks right after pct, so im not goin to wait 12 weeks. Well im not 100% sure, ill put it that way.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 16, 2011)

PM box is open for anyone wanting a discount on PhytoTest to get a feel for what Testofen can do for you!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

ryansm said:


> No, in fact the results in the last 4 weeks are when strength increases start rolling in. Honestly, and the same can be said with Forskolin, you could see benefits indefinitely.



Some guy was talking about throwing a supplement out after 2 weeks of no results... I was like... how the F are you going to take a supp and expect results so soon?


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 17, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Some guy was talking about throwing a supplement out after 2 weeks of no results... I was like... how the F are you going to take a supp and expect results so soon?


 I hate to see things go to waste. I would've used the whole bottle to make sure.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll be running 8-12 weeks of fenugreek in about 2-3 months time.  I think it's going to be pretty sweet for inbetween cycles.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Damn thats pretty cool to hear. Ive got 2 bottles expecting it to last 1 month, so I guess im goin to have to get 4 more bottles at least to try the 12 week run, but im not sure if im goin to wait that long untill my next cycle.
> 
> My plans are 6 weeks at least of Androlean, followed by pct ( length? ). But to be honest im so eager to rip into Andromass/Androhard for 6 weeks right after pct, so im not goin to wait 12 weeks. Well im not 100% sure, ill put it that way.



Like BBG run it for 12weeks after cycle, works great imo.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 22, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Some guy was talking about throwing a supplement out after 2 weeks of no results... I was like... how the F are you going to take a supp and expect results so soon?



It's the gratification now trend. I have found the best things in life take time to develop, and that is what makes them so great.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 22, 2011)

ryansm said:


> It's the gratification now trend. I have found the best things in life take time to develop, and that is what makes them so great.



America: Bigger, Faster, Stronger, and right now!


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 23, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Like BBG run it for 12weeks after cycle, works great imo.


 Yeah im goin to try it this year. Ive just gotta pick up 4 more bottles and im set.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Yeah im goin to try it this year. Ive just gotta pick up 4 more bottles and im set.



Interested to see what you guys think of these longer cycles of it.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 24, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Interested to see what you guys think of these longer cycles of it.


I am too. After my Androlean cycle im goin to be itching for my Andromass recomp. Im hoping ill be ready and primed for it after using Phyto, but im not sure if I want to wait 3 months after 'Lean.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I am too. After my Androlean cycle im goin to be itching for my Andromass recomp. Im hoping ill be ready and primed for it after using Phyto, but im not sure if I want to wait 3 months after 'Lean.



Proper time off is always recommended.


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 25, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> America: Bigger, Faster, Stronger, and right now!



Great movie!  I'm trying to figure out if I want to run andromass solo and save my test/eq for later in the year or if I should add the andromass to kick start my cycle.  It seems like the mass might be redundant with the test, even though it is enanthiate and won't be kicking in until the 4th week anyways.  Androhard might be a better option, but I feel androhard will work better to finish off that cycle.  Hmm?


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 5, 2011)

Ironmagazine crew, heads up. Purchase Phyto Testosterone and get TCF-1 at 50% off. This offer last untill the 8th. Here is the code to use at checkout-
NATURALEXTREME (Buy phyto, get 50% off TCF-1)


----------



## ryansm (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ironmagazine crew, heads up. Purchase Phyto Testosterone and get TCF-1 at 50% off. This offer last untill the 8th. Here is the code to use at checkout-
> NATURALEXTREME (Buy phyto, get 50% off TCF-1)



This is a great idea for PCT guys, great combo for speedy recovery!


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> New study out showing its positive effects on libido and testosterone.
> 
> ???It was concluded that Testofen demonstrated a significant positive effect on physiological aspects of libido and may assist to maintain normal healthy testosterone levels.???
> 
> Our Phyto-teststerone includes the 800mg/serving??? even more than the study used!


 So I'm just getting back in to working out after not working out for 3-4 years would this be good to use right off the bat.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 6, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> So I'm just getting back in to working out after not working out for 3-4 years would this be good to use right off the bat.



You want to get your body accustomed to training again before using a test booster.


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 6, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> Thanks



Yeah man, take advantage of those "back to the gym" gains that seem to have a rapid onset!


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, muscle memory is a blessing, take advantage of it.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 17, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> Thanks



After getting readjusted let me know and I'll give you a great deal bud


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I'll be running 8-12 weeks of fenugreek in about 2-3 months time.  I think it's going to be pretty sweet for inbetween cycles.



you are gonna be all over the ladies, huh?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2011)

this is going to be the product to use between cycles: ULTRA MALE Rx??? TESTOSTERONE ENHANCEMENT FORMULA


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 29, 2011)

Prince said:


> this is going to be the product to use between cycles: ULTRA MALE Rx??? TESTOSTERONE ENHANCEMENT FORMULA



Nice! I've been looking for a product with stinging nettle.  Delivering the goods again


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 29, 2011)

Hm, Ultra Male rx looks interesting, especially added to a natty stack.


----------



## ryansm (May 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> this is going to be the product to use between cycles: ULTRA MALE Rx??? TESTOSTERONE ENHANCEMENT FORMULA



What are your thoughts on Bulbine and possible sides? I have been curious in this ingredient...


Looks like it would be a good stack with Phyto, just not sure about Bulbine yet


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 8, 2011)

Testofen never worked for me and I've researched and experimented quite a bit with this substance.  Even if it does increase or "may help maintain" natural healthy testosterone levels, the increase in testosterone will not be significant enough to make notable gains in the gym.  This is just my experience with the stuff so I'm not trying to discourage anyone from trying it for themselves.


----------



## ryansm (May 8, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Testofen never worked for me and I've researched and experimented quite a bit with this substance.  Even if it does increase or "may help maintain" natural healthy testosterone levels, the increase in testosterone will not be significant enough to make notable gains in the gym.  This is just my experience with the stuff so I'm not trying to discourage anyone from trying it for themselves.



Good feedback, not going to work for everyone. I love it personally especially in PCT


----------



## Good Grip (May 9, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Good feedback, not going to work for everyone. I love it personally especially in PCT


 Im watching a log just stated on Phyto Testosterone over at bbdungeon. Ive got a total of 6 bottles for my pct experiment, so ill get to see first hand myself.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im watching a log just stated on Phyto Testosterone over at bbdungeon. Ive got a total of 6 bottles for my pct experiment, so ill get to see first hand myself.



When does that start?


----------



## ryansm (Jun 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> When does that start?



Think it just started recently


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 8, 2011)

It actually ended a week or so ago.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> It actually ended a week or so ago.



I meant your experience with the phyto test.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been using Fenugreek for years in PCT and remember a study I found long ago on how it has similar properties to silymarin as a possible hepatoprotective agent.

FENUGREEK (TRIGONELLA FOENUM GRAECUM) SEED EXTRACT PREVENTS ETHANOL-INDUCED TOXICITY AND APOPTOSIS IN CHANG LIVER CELLS


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I have been using Fenugreek for years in PCT and remember a study I found long ago on how it has similar properties to silymarin as a possible hepatoprotective agent.
> 
> FENUGREEK (TRIGONELLA FOENUM GRAECUM) SEED EXTRACT PREVENTS ETHANOL-INDUCED TOXICITY AND APOPTOSIS IN CHANG LIVER CELLS



Again, very nice find here


----------



## ryansm (Aug 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I have been using Fenugreek for years in PCT and remember a study I found long ago on how it has similar properties to silymarin as a possible hepatoprotective agent.
> 
> FENUGREEK (TRIGONELLA FOENUM GRAECUM) SEED EXTRACT PREVENTS ETHANOL-INDUCED TOXICITY AND APOPTOSIS IN CHANG LIVER CELLS



I'm thinking of using it soon for an Ultradrol cycle to test this possibility


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'm thinking of using it soon for an Ultradrol cycle to test this possibility


 very interested in this Ryan. Id definatly be in to follow.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 4, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I'm thinking of using it soon for an Ultradrol cycle to test this possibility



Testing through post or intra bloodwork?


----------



## ryansm (Aug 6, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Testing through post or intra bloodwork?



Could do both, maybe two weeks solo Ultradrol, then add in Phyto Testosterone the last two weeks and into PCT... bloods intra/post


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Could do both, maybe two weeks solo Ultradrol, then add in Phyto Testosterone the last two weeks and into PCT... bloods intra/post



I would be very interested in seeing those. Thanks man.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 8, 2011)

What other supports will you be using on your UD run?  So far, I have just Sesamin, ALA, and NAC lined up.  I'll probably throw in some Liver Juice as well, too.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 8, 2011)

Rodja said:


> What other supports will you be using on your UD run? So far, I have just Sesamin, ALA, and NAC lined up. I'll probably throw in some Liver Juice as well, too.


 Rodja, what do you use Sesamin for?


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 8, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Rodja, what do you use Sesamin for?


I am actually curious as well. Never seen it thrown in as a support.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 9, 2011)

Liver, lipid, and kidney protection.  It's also a hell of an antioxidant and anti-inflammatory that has some fat loss benefits.  It was a big supplement for a brief period, but then the fat loss effects started to get overstated and everyone thought it was crap.  Unfortunately, the original Avant article about it seems to have been lost again.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 9, 2011)

Rodja said:


> What other supports will you be using on your UD run?  So far, I have just Sesamin, ALA, and NAC lined up.  I'll probably throw in some Liver Juice as well, too.



Sesamin for BP as it helps more than hawthorne for me, also NAC. Was going to use UDCA but will use Phyto to test it out. Also incorporate my usual celery seed, policosanol, and RYR.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome. I just picked up some good usefull info right here. Ryan, Rodja, kudos. Btw im pretty impressed with my Phyto Testosterone run. I would've like to include Tcf-1 ( daa ), but I ran out. Its on my list for my next order though.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 9, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Liver, lipid, and kidney protection.  It's also a hell of an antioxidant and anti-inflammatory that has some fat loss benefits.  It was a big supplement for a brief period, but then the fat loss effects started to get overstated and everyone thought it was crap.  Unfortunately, the original Avant article about it seems to have been lost again.



Interesting. The fat loss properties were what I was familiar with, and as stated, those were a bit out of proportion. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Awesome. I just picked up some good usefull info right here. Ryan, Rodja, kudos. Btw im pretty impressed with my Phyto Testosterone run. I would've like to include Tcf-1 ( daa ), but I ran out. Its on my list for my next order though.



Nice, glad to see Phytotest living up to Primordial standards.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 10, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Nice, glad to see Phytotest living up to Primordial standards.



My couple bottles should be shipping out soon. Even though I am not sure how much "phyto" testosterone I need, bloodwork came back with test at 1314.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 11, 2011)

ETA for PhytoTest is ~3 weeks.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 11, 2011)

Rodja said:


> ETA for PhytoTest is ~3 weeks.



Looks like I am playing the waiting game


----------



## Rodja (Aug 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Looks like I am playing the waiting game



I know how much you love that.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 11, 2011)

Rodja said:


> ETA for PhytoTest is ~3 weeks.


 There has been a lot of demand for this up in my area. My friend actually carries this in his brick and mortar store and Pp products are very popular there. Im sitting on 3 myself and im almost done with 1 bottle.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...greek-boosts-growth-hormone-emission-too.html

Fenugreek boosting GH output


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 15, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...greek-boosts-growth-hormone-emission-too.html
> 
> Fenugreek boosting GH output



Interesting.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 15, 2011)

Phyto Testosterone should be in stock in 2 weeks for those waiting.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 16, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Interesting.



I want Dat to tell me if it's synergistic or additive with GHRP/GHRH lol


----------



## Rodja (Aug 17, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I want Dat to tell me if it's synergistic or additive with GHRP/GHRH lol



You're on quite the peptide kick right now.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 17, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You're on quite the peptide kick right now.


 I know. When it comes to peptides I know who to talk to.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 17, 2011)

Rodja said:


> You're on quite the peptide kick right now.



Honestly, with good reason. Absolute bitch to pin that often, but the results are goood.


----------



## Tomn (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks for the info on this..


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 18, 2011)

Tomn said:


> thanks for the info on this..



If you want to give phyto test a try, hit me up with a PM and I will give you a discount.


----------



## Rodja (Aug 25, 2011)

PhtyoTest should be in stock next week


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 25, 2011)

Rodja said:


> PhtyoTest should be in stock next week



About time!


----------



## Rodja (Aug 26, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> About time!



I need to stock up for my PCT.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 27, 2011)

Phyto Testosterone ships the 30th guys. Real soon.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Phyto Testosterone ships the 30th guys. Real soon.



Noa, how is your run going?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 29, 2011)

I've experimented with products containing Testofen in the past with no results.  First time using the recommended dosage and the following two times doubling and tripling the recommended supplement dose to rule out the possibility of underdosing.  Being a healthy male in late 20s early 30s I found it to do nothing for me whatsoever.  I suspect that the rewards of Testofen can be felt by someone who has issues with test production to begin with but for me it did nothing but burn a hole in my pocket because most of these testboosters and testofen products are expensive.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 29, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I've experimented with products containing Testofen in the past with no results.  First time using the recommended dosage and the following two times doubling and tripling the recommended supplement dose to rule out the possibility of underdosing.  Being a healthy male in late 20s early 30s I found it to do nothing for me whatsoever.  I suspect that the rewards of Testofen can be felt by someone who has issues with test production to begin with but for me it did nothing but burn a hole in my pocket because most of these testboosters and testofen products are expensive.



Possibly just didn't work for you, I have been using Testofen for years and love it


----------



## Rodja (Aug 29, 2011)

It kicks my libido into hyperdrive especially when stacked with a low-dose AI.  6-bromo has been the best adjunct so far, but I still have to stack it with Form.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't comment, as I am yet to try it, but it does seem that the first thing most notices is the libido, others mention strength increases. Honestly, from an outside perspective, the best use for this product would be when your PCT still has you feeling a bit "off" to give you the assistance in the meantime.


----------



## janice201149 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very informative share. I agree with you in this matter. It is really very imperative that you know what types of audience you will have, so as you can prepare what needs to be prepared in the most suitable way.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 1, 2011)

janice201149 said:


> Very informative share. I agree with you in this matter. It is really very imperative that you know what types of audience you will have, so as you can prepare what needs to be prepared in the most suitable way.



Spam?


----------



## ryansm (Sep 3, 2011)

Rodja said:


> It kicks my libido into hyperdrive especially when stacked with a low-dose AI.  6-bromo has been the best adjunct so far, but I still have to stack it with Form.



Form and bromo? What doses?


----------



## leaninmizzou (Sep 3, 2011)

i always use test pro in my pct, the stuff works great and it is cheap , testefen in my opinion is the best natty test booster, and it gives me great aggression in the gym , love that stuff


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 4, 2011)

leaninmizzou said:


> i always use test pro in my pct, the stuff works great and it is cheap , testefen in my opinion is the best natty test booster, and it gives me great aggression in the gym , love that stuff



I really need to get in on giving it a go.


----------



## Rodja (Sep 5, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Form and bromo? What doses?



I have yet to run it with Form (that's on the to-do list), but I used 50mg of 6-bromo with Testofen.  Libido was in overdrive.


----------



## littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

well it looks good


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 5, 2011)

littlerock said:


> well it looks good



Hit up a rep if you would like to try PhytoTest and we will give you a discount.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 6, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I have yet to run it with Form (that's on the to-do list), but I used 50mg of 6-bromo with Testofen.  Libido was in overdrive.



I like bromo for a libido boost


----------



## Rodja (Sep 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I like bromo for a libido boost



I enjoy it much better than ATD or 6-OXO.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 6, 2011)

Ryan how have you used the bromo.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone looking to try Phyto, give another rep or I a PM, and we will give you a coupon code


----------



## Rodja (Sep 13, 2011)

We'll also be looking for loggers in the near future.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> We'll also be looking for loggers in the near future.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 14, 2011)

Shall we sponsor a log?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 14, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Shall we sponsor a log?



Perhaps even more....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Sep 14, 2011)

Phyto-test is by far my most revisited natty test booster.  I think I've tried my 5th bottle by now.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 14, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Phyto-test is by far my most revisited natty test booster.  I think I've tried my 5th bottle by now.



Very nice to hear! Thanks for sharing your feedback!


----------



## ryansm (Sep 15, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Phyto-test is by far my most revisited natty test booster.  I think I've tried my 5th bottle by now.



I love it as well, actually works and in PCT it's a great addition


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 15, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I love it as well, actually works and in PCT it's a great addition



I think I should start adding it into my PCTs. Could definitely provide some assistance when things get rocky.

P.S. Phyto Test is on sale right now as part of our end of summer sale!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 10, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I think I should start adding it into my PCTs. Could definitely provide some assistance when things get rocky.
> 
> P.S. Phyto Test is on sale right now as part of our end of summer sale!



As a follow up to this, I am thinking of maybe using Phyto test, sustain alpha and anabeta as part of my post PCT.


----------

